# Rust Stains on Laundry



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Kinda odd thread, but I think my washing machine has left rust stains on my clothes. Is there a product you can buy here in Dubai that removes rust stains from clothes safely? Or am I better off just giving the clothes to a dry cleaner and have them deal with it.


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Vanish Oxi-Action powder gets most stains out. Mix it in a basin of warm water and soak the item of clothing overnight, then wash as normal. If it's a really tough stain you might want to get one of the Vanish bars and use on each mark before soaking. 

To make sure it doesn't keep happening - check the drawer and drum seal of your washing machine to make sure no small metal items have got stuck, and either pour a cup of bleach into the drum and run on a boil wash, or use one of the de-scaling products you can buy in supermarkets, to clean out the inside of the machine. Also, don't leave wet clothes sat in the machine for ages, as metal fasteners can then cause rust stains. 

Realise this makes me sound like a real old lady - I only know this because our tenants in the UK had the same problem a few months ago! Worst case scenario is that something in the machine has rusted, in which case the only long-term remedy is to buy a new one - or send everything to the dry cleaners ;-)


----------



## Peterf (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi, I supply machinery to the Industrial Laundry and Drycleaning market & know they use the following:

Oxalic Acid
Hydrofluoric Acid

I have only been in Dubai for 10 days, so cannot tell you if these products are available here, but I can tell you they should be used with care.

Hope this helps..


----------



## AK47 (Feb 16, 2012)

How to Remove Rust Stains

this can help...


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

katiepotato said:


> Vanish Oxi-Action powder gets most stains out. Mix it in a basin of warm water and soak the item of clothing overnight, then wash as normal. If it's a really tough stain you might want to get one of the Vanish bars and use on each mark before soaking.
> 
> To make sure it doesn't keep happening - check the drawer and drum seal of your washing machine to make sure no small metal items have got stuck, and either pour a cup of bleach into the drum and run on a boil wash, or use one of the de-scaling products you can buy in supermarkets, to clean out the inside of the machine. Also, don't leave wet clothes sat in the machine for ages, as metal fasteners can then cause rust stains.
> 
> Realise this makes me sound like a real old lady - I only know this because our tenants in the UK had the same problem a few months ago! Worst case scenario is that something in the machine has rusted, in which case the only long-term remedy is to buy a new one - or send everything to the dry cleaners ;-)


Isn't Vanish only to be used on whites? I got colored clothes and also whites with patterns.... +1 on checking the drum and drawer....



Peterf said:


> Hi, I supply machinery to the Industrial Laundry and Drycleaning market & know they use the following:
> 
> Oxalic Acid
> Hydrofluoric Acid
> ...


Yeah, I don't know where to get that stuff here....



AK47 said:


> How to Remove Rust Stains
> 
> this can help...


I have colored clothes and am scared the lemon juice will bleach the clothes. Also, where does one buy lemon juice (I just used fresh lemons)?


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

I've used Vanish products on coloured clothes before, but you will have to be a bit more careful. and I wouldn"t recommend using the bar first. If you soak the whole item rather than spot-treating, any lightening of colour would at least be consistent! 

Another option would be to dye the non-patterned items and (hopefully) cover the marks up. You can get Dylon machine dyes at Magrudys, Spinneys and Waitrose. Check the type of material first to make sure it can be dyed though. 

You can buy bottles of lemon juice in the home baking section of any supermarket.


----------



## AK47 (Feb 16, 2012)

[QUOTE


I have colored clothes and am scared the lemon juice will bleach the clothes. Also, where does one buy lemon juice (I just used fresh lemons)?[/QUOTE]

Try swabbing with Coke to remove the stain. Yes the one you drink...


----------

